# Haus mit garten und "Teich" erworben



## MichaGI (2. Apr. 2009)

Hallo ihr Experten:beeten,
wir haben ein Haus gekauft in dessen Garten ein Rundpool 3,60m x 0,90 m tiefe
eingegraben ist. In dem Teich waren ca. 10 Goldfische. Da mir die Fische in dem 
sterilen Becken leid taten habe ich mir Wasserpflanzen, Filter und Sauerstoffpumpe besorgt und eingebaut 08/2008. Die Fische haben den Winter
gut überstanden. Das Wasser war auch immer ziemlich klar. Jetzt habe ich vor
14 Tagen das Becken mit Leitungswasser aufgefüllt. Das Wasser ist seitdem 
hässlich grün, ich habe auch so milchige Schlieren im Wasser.
Die Pflanzen unter Wasser sind nicht mehr zu sehen (kaputt?). Ein Bekannter
hat mir eine Menge Chemie ins Wasser geschüttet und gemeint das Wasser
wäre in 4 Tagen wieder klar Pustekuchen! Nix hat sich verändert! Gott sei Dank ist den Fischen nichts passiert! Ich kann sie manchmal schwimmen sehen.
Bitte, Bitte helft mir!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:beeten :beeten
 Micha aus Gießen


----------



## martin karstens (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Haus mit garten und "Teich" erworben*

Was für Chemie hat der Bekannte denn reingeschüttet?
Was für einen Filter hast Du?
Aus dem Bauch raus würde ich sagen: abwarten oder komplett neues Wasser.
Gruß Martin


----------



## axel (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Haus mit garten und "Teich" erworben*

Hallo Micha 

Herzlich Willkommen  :Willkommen2

Das mit dem grünen Wasser nach dem Neu befüllen ist ganz normal .
Man nennt das Algenblüte und das Wasser wird mit der Zeit von selbst wieder klar.
Ich würd die Chemiebrühe nochmal herauspumpen und nochmal befüllen .
Wichtig ist  das Du viele Wasserpflanzen in den Pool setzt .
Fische gehören eigentlich erst in einen Teich wenn das Wasser eigefahren ist , es sich eine  Biologie entwickelt hat . 
Und bei 10 Fischen brauchst Du auch Filtertechnik.
Mach doch mal Fotos von Deinem Teich .

lg
axel


----------



## Christine (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Haus mit garten und "Teich" erworben*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

da müssen wir mal ein bisschen aufräumen:


Micha erstmal :Willkommen2  -  gut, dass Du gekommen bist!

Der Teich inkl. Fische war bereits da und wurde nur mit Pflanzen und Filter von Micha ergänzt!

Ich denke (und hoffe) mal, Micha hat nur den Wasserverlust mit Leitungswasser aufgefüllt?

Wie Axel sagte: das Grün ist normal und heißt Algenblüte. 

Fotos und mehr Details wären hilfreich.


----------



## MichaGI (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Haus mit garten und "Teich" erworben*

Hallo,

genau, nur PflanzenFilter und Umrabdung sind von mir verbrochen!

Der Wasserverlust vom Winter wurde von mir mit Leitungswasser ca 25 cm ergänzt!
Zur Technik: 
Belüftungspumpe 108 l/h
Außenfilter mit Unterwasserpumpe 2000 l/h
3 Kammern Schwamm/Plastikkugeln/rote Steine
UVC 11 Watt


----------



## MichaGI (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Haus mit garten und "Teich" erworben*

Jetzt sind die Bilder 2 mal da!?

Nicht schlimm.

Das Wasser war vor dem auffüllen vor 3 Wochen noch klar!

An Chemie hat mein Bekannter Starterbakterien (Pulver),

Algenvernichter (Flüssig) und Wasseraufbereiter (Pulver) vor

2 Wochen hineingekippt!?

Danke 
Micha


----------



## axel (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Haus mit garten und "Teich" erworben*

Hallo Micha 

Besorg Dir erst mal einen Wassertest und überprüfe die Wasserwerte .
Im Frühjahr kommt es bei vielen Teichen zu einer Algenblüte .
Erst mal abwarten ob das von selbst verschwindet .
Und Wasserpflanzen einsetzen .

Lg
axel


----------



## MichaGI (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Haus mit garten und "Teich" erworben*

Hallo,
wo bekomme ich Wassertests? Und wieviel kostet der Spass?

Danke 
Micha


----------



## axel (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Haus mit garten und "Teich" erworben*

Hallo Micha 

Wassertests gibts in Baumärkten und Zoofachgeschäften .
Aber auch im Internet zum Beispiel hier 

http://cgi.ebay.de/JBL-Wassertest-2...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:2|39:1|240:1318

Noch besser sollen Tröpchentests sein 

http://cgi.ebay.de/JBL-Test-Combi-S...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:2|39:1|240:1318

Lg
axel


----------



## Christine (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Haus mit garten und "Teich" erworben*

Hallo Micha,

Glück im Unglück - die "Chemie" war wahrscheinlich genauso harm- wie nutzlos.

Wassertests gibt es viele: Teststreifen sind günstiger aber gerne ungenau. Die Experten empfehlen gerne die Tröpfchentests z.B. von JBL. Baumärkte mit umfangreicher Teichabteilung führen so etwas und auf Teich spezialisierte Zoohändler.

Upps - Axel war einsam aber schneller


----------



## Eugen (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Haus mit garten und "Teich" erworben*

Hallo Micha,

Tests bekommst du im Zoofachgeschäft,in Baumärkten oder übers Internet.
Tröpfchentests sind gut, aber Streifentests tuns auch. (auch wenn ich jetzt gesteinigt werde.  )

Die Werte deines Poolwassers würde ich mal ganz frech schätzen :
pH zw. 8,0 und 8,4 (etwas niedriger, wenn es in den letzten tagen viel geregnet hat)
GH ca. 7-8 ; KH < 3 und Nitrat ca. 15 (da das Wasser aus der Leitung kam und die Wasserwerke Gießen einen Gehalt von 17,4 mg/l angeben. )

Dass dein Wasser anfangs klar war,ist ja wohl klar. 
Kam ja aus der Wasserleitung.
Die "Chemie", die dein Bekannter reingekippt hat ist nicht so toll, aber auch kein Beinbruch.
a) Starterbakkis sind keine Chemie und brauchen etwas Zeit bis sie volle Wirkung entfalten.
b) Algenvernichter, nicht sehr prickelnd, aber wohl zu wenig, sonst wäre die "Grünfärbung" innert 3-4 Tagen verschwunden. Nicht aber die Nährstoffe aus den abgetöteten Algen. Die sind Futter für die nächste Algengeneration.
c) Wasserklärer war wohl ein Phosphatbinder, der den Schwebealgen nicht wirklich was antut. Hätte man sich also sparen können.

Das A & O wären jede Menge Unterwasserpflanzen, die immo allerdings auch noch größtenteils im "Winterschlaf" sind.
Vll. bekommst du schon irgendwelche. (ich nenne jetzt extra keinen Anbieter :evil ) Bis die aber wirken,wird es auch noch ein paar Wochen dauern.

Ergo: Mit dem grünen Wasser erst mal leben. Den Fischen ist es nämlich egal.
Nur den Teichbesitzern ist das immer ein "Dorn im Auge" .


----------



## MichaGI (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Haus mit garten und "Teich" erworben*

Hallo Eugen,

mein Sohn heißt übrigens auch Eugen-Macht aber nix.

Ich bekomme am Samstag einen Mörtelkübel voll Hornkraut!

Das Wasser im Teich war vor dem Wasserergänzen Klar! Das Leitungswasser klar ist auch in Gießen bekannt

Trotzdem Danke
Grüße 
Michael


----------



## MichaGI (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Haus mit garten und "Teich" erworben*

Hallo, 

habe eben meinen unbekannten Fisch gesehen! Er ist geflüchtet als mein Hund

Wasser aus dem Becken gesoffen hat---Wasser scheint gut zu schmecken, seit das Eis weg ist säuft mein Wauzi nur noch Teichwasser--trotz Chemiebomben meines Bekannten

Der Fisch ist ca. 25 cm lang, grau mit weißen Flecken auf dem Rücken, Spitze
Schnauze---Sieht aus wie ein Sibirischer Stör (google) kann das sein?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Christine (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Haus mit garten und "Teich" erworben*

Tja, Michael, so ohne Foto ist das schwierig...

Wenn es aber so sein sollte, suche schon mal einen netten neuen Besitzer für ihn mit einem schönen großen Teich, denn in Deinem Becken wird er weder glücklich noch alt.


----------



## MichaGI (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Haus mit garten und "Teich" erworben*

Hallo,

wenn das Wasser wieder klar wird und ich Ihn mit dem Netz erwische kann 

ich das machen. Nur eine Frage, Warum?--der ist doch bestimmt schon lange im Becken wenn er schon ungefähr 25cm lang ist?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Christine (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Haus mit garten und "Teich" erworben*

Hi Michael,

guck Dir mal diesen Bericht hier an:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16117/?q=st%F6r

Wenn das wirklich ein sibirischer Stör ist, ist das noch ein Kleinkind.


----------



## MichaGI (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Haus mit garten und "Teich" erworben*

Erfolgsmeldung!

Der Stör ist am Wochenende in einen 500 m2 großen Teich umgezogen!

Jetzt kann er wachsen und Schwimmen!


----------



## Annett (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Haus mit garten und "Teich" erworben*

Hallo Micha.

Gute Entscheidung.


----------



## MarcusNham (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Haus mit garten und "Teich" erworben*

Moin zusammen,
bei 25cm, weiße Zeichnung und spitzer Schnauze würde ich eher an __ Sterlet als an sibirischen Stör denken. Trotzdem gut das du ihn in eine größere Heimat umgesiedelt hast.

Gruß Marcus


----------

